# PROBLEME MAIL FREE OUTLOOK 2016



## mikaselles (17 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un aurai la solution pour envoyer des messages d'un mail free avec Outlook mac 2016 ?
smtp.free.fr ne marche pas pour l'envoi avec que le pop.free.fr me permet de bien recevoir mes messages.

merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Juillet 2015)

Salut. 

Free est bien ton Fai ?
Sinon tenté de mettre le smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès. 

@+


----------



## mikaselles (17 Juillet 2015)

oui c bien free c pour ça que je ne comprends pas


----------



## Aliboron (18 Juillet 2015)

S'il s'agit d'une identité récupérée depuis une version précédente (Outlook 2011, plus exactement), il peut être nécessaire de supprimer les fichiers de préférences d'Outlook, voire de supprimer le compte concerné et le recréer. Assure-toi aussi de bien avoir fait les mises à jour (via App Store)...


----------



## BlueG3 (18 Juillet 2015)

bonsoir , 

peux tu apporter un complément d'information :
-ton FAI est free ou un autre fournisseur ?
- est ce lié a un changement de client mail pour Outlook ?


----------

